# Razor-Qt



## alie (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

Is there any Razor-Qt porting plan to FreeBSD? Especially from FreeBSD KDE/Qt dev team?


----------



## roddierod (Jan 9, 2012)

Did you try and build it yourself?


----------



## OH (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread seems relevant: Thread 28494


----------



## roddierod (Jan 10, 2012)

I was able to compile and install this by disabling the udev support and the panel plugins which require udev.

When I get home tonight I'll see if it actually runs.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 10, 2012)

Xmmm. I want to try this. KDE has excellent GUI but this is the only excelent  Razor-QT seems like KDE the first time but googling I read that is like LXDE on his first steps. I think is a project that can move forward and could be very nice. If will be ported on ports I guess I will be the first one that will try it


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 10, 2012)

How to disable udev support using cmake?


----------



## roddierod (Jan 10, 2012)

I just commented out the reference to udev in CMakeList.txt. Down in the razorqt-panel you have to set the defaults to build the plugins form yes to no, or you have to pass them individually using [CMD="cmake -D<plugin_name>"]No[/CMD]

If it runs I may make an unofficial package. I might even play around with trying to get it to work with devd, but I probably wouldn't want to maintain an official port since I'd never use this regularly.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 10, 2012)

please make a try. I will try me too to build Razor-qt to see how it works. The only problem is that I don't know about programming to help a lot. But If I made it and build it, I will create a post with all the steps that I made to make it work


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok. This  trick worked. Now:

```
[FILE][B]/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0 $ make[/B][/FILE]
[  1%] Generating moc_qxtglobalshortcut.cxx
Scanning dependencies of target razorqxt
[  1%] Building CXX object libraries/razorqxt/CMakeFiles/razorqxt.dir/qxtglobal.cpp.o
[  2%] Building CXX object libraries/razorqxt/CMakeFiles/razorqxt.dir/qxtglobalshortcut.cpp.o
[  2%] Building CXX object libraries/razorqxt/CMakeFiles/razorqxt.dir/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp.o
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:30:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:32: error: 'XErrorEvent' has not been declared
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:34: error: 'XErrorEvent' has not been declared
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp: In function 'int qxt_x_errhandler(Display*, int*)':
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:37: error: request for member 'error_code' in '* event', which is of non-class type 'int'
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:39: error: 'BadAccess' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:40: error: 'BadValue' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:41: error: 'BadWindow' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:42: error: request for member 'request_code' in '* event', which is of non-class type 'int'
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:43: error: request for member 'request_code' in '* event', which is of non-class type 'int'
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp: In static member function 'static bool QxtGlobalShortcutPrivate::eventFilter(void*)':
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:57: error: 'XEvent' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:57: error: 'event' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:57: error: expected type-specifier before 'XEvent'
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:57: error: expected `>' before 'XEvent'
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:57: error: expected `(' before 'XEvent'
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:57: error: expected primary-expression before '>' token
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:57: error: expected `)' before ';' token
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:58: error: 'KeyPress' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:60: error: 'XKeyEvent' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_p.h:43: error: invalid use of member 'QxtGlobalShortcutPrivate::key' in static member function
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:60: error: from this location
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:60: error: expected primary-expression before ')' token
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:60: error: expected `;' before 'event'
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_p.h:43: error: invalid use of member 'QxtGlobalShortcutPrivate::key' in static member function
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:61: error: from this location
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_p.h:43: error: invalid use of member 'QxtGlobalShortcutPrivate::key' in static member function
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:63: error: from this location
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:63: error: 'ShiftMask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:63: error: 'ControlMask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:63: error: 'Mod1Mask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:63: error: 'Mod4Mask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp: In static member function 'static quint32 QxtGlobalShortcutPrivate::nativeModifiers(Qt::KeyboardModifiers)':
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:73: error: 'ShiftMask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:75: error: 'ControlMask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:77: error: 'Mod1Mask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:79: error: 'Mod4Mask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp: In static member function 'static quint32 QxtGlobalShortcutPrivate::nativeKeycode(Qt::Key)':
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:89: error: 'XStringToKeysym' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:89: error: 'XKeysymToKeycode' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp: In static member function 'static bool QxtGlobalShortcutPrivate::registerShortcut(quint32, quint32)':
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:95: error: 'Window' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:95: error: expected `;' before 'window'
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:96: error: 'Bool' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:96: error: expected `;' before 'owner'
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:97: error: 'GrabModeAsync' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:100: error: 'XSetErrorHandler' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:101: error: 'window' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:101: error: 'owner' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:101: error: 'XGrabKey' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:102: error: 'Mod2Mask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:103: error: 'False' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:103: error: 'XSync' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp: In static member function 'static bool QxtGlobalShortcutPrivate::unregisterShortcut(quint32, quint32)':
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:111: error: 'Window' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:111: error: expected `;' before 'window'
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:113: error: 'XSetErrorHandler' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:114: error: 'window' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:114: error: 'XUngrabKey' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:115: error: 'Mod2Mask' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:116: error: 'False' was not declared in this scope
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/razorqxt/qxtglobalshortcut_x11.cpp:116: error: 'XSync' was not declared in this scope
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0.
```


----------



## roddierod (Jan 11, 2012)

use gmake


Kind of works. I get an error of needing a window manager, so I have to read more about the configuration of it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems very nice! I get no luck. Just don't want make or gmake
What I am missing?

```
ember /usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0 $ gmake
[  0%] Generating qtxdg_pl_PL.qm
Updating '/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/qtxdg/qtxdg_pl_PL.qm'...
    Generated 3 translation(s) (3 finished and 0 unfinished)
[  0%] Generating moc_xdgaction.cxx
[  1%] Generating moc_xdgmenuapplinkprocessor.cxx
[  1%] Generating moc_xdgmenu.cxx
[  1%] Generating moc_xdgmenu_p.cxx
[  2%] Generating moc_xdgmenureader.cxx
[  2%] Generating moc_xdgmenurules.cxx
[  2%] Generating moc_xdgmenuwidget.cxx
[  3%] Generating qtxdg_ru_RU.qm
Updating '/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/qtxdg/qtxdg_ru_RU.qm'...
    Generated 3 translation(s) (3 finished and 0 unfinished)
Scanning dependencies of target qtxdg
[  3%] Building CXX object libraries/qtxdg/CMakeFiles/qtxdg.dir/xdgaction.cpp.o
[  4%] Building CXX object libraries/qtxdg/CMakeFiles/qtxdg.dir/xdgdesktopfile.cpp.o
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/qtxdg/xdgdesktopfile.cpp: In function 'QString expandDynamicUrl(QString)':
/usr/home/ember/Desktop/razorqt-0.4.0/libraries/qtxdg/xdgdesktopfile.cpp:786: error: 'environ' was not declared in this scope
gmake[2]: *** [libraries/qtxdg/CMakeFiles/qtxdg.dir/xdgdesktopfile.cpp.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [libraries/qtxdg/CMakeFiles/qtxdg.dir/all] Error 2
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
```
I open xdgdesktopfile.cpp


```
// NotShowIn .........
    if (contains("NotShowIn"))
    {
        QString s = ";" + value("NotShowIn").toString() + ";";
        if (s.contains(environment))
            return false;
    }
```

But also I saw this header file: #include "xdgdesktopfile.h" - which is part of which package on ports? I am thinking that maybe I miss dependencies. The first that was missing and I install it manually was doxygen.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 11, 2012)

I commented out that function and the call too it, since it was only used once. No one likes to comment the code so I wasn't sure what this is suppose to do...other than expand a dynamic URL, but I'm not sure what that means in desktop functionality. 

Once I get it basically functioning then I'll go back and look at this.


----------



## avilla@ (Jan 11, 2012)

alie said:
			
		

> Is there any Razor-Qt porting plan to FreeBSD? Especially from FreeBSD KDE/Qt dev team?



Hi!

There will be no work on this by the KDE/FreeBSD team.


----------

